

CamingoCode – a free programming typeface by Jan Fromm - nightwolf
http://janfromm.de/typefaces/camingomono/camingocode/

======
Terretta
I suspect everyone is linking to this based on the Das Referenz PR piece.

While this looks ok in context in the iPad app, it is not as great in Sublime
Text for real coding.

Echoing what I've seen elsewhere, it's a little less usable. For example,
comparing to Andale Mono, the line height is taller, for fewer lines on the
screen at a given character width.

Despite the taller lines, the letters are thin, and it's hard to track lines
or glance quickly for code, as compared to Andale Mono's thicker characters
that draw your eye along lines and help you spot your place in the code more
readily.

